# bouger le dossier utilisateur petite maison



## laurent1 (29 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

question aux vieux briscards... mon disque système de 160 Gb est au bout de sa capacité... ( 100 gb de dossier petite maison) je voudrais le déplacer sur un disque interne numéro deux de 200 gb qui me sert actuellement comme disque BU et mettre mes BU sur un externe FWire. est ce possible? il y a 6 mois j'ai déja renomé le dossier petite maison et c'était pas lameilleur idée que j'ai eut en 28 ans... cva a foutu un sacré bordel. Merci de m'éclairer sur ce point.


----------



## ntx (29 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,
la question a déjà été posée et une petite recherche sur le forum devrait te donner la méthode à suivre : il faut passer par le logiciel "Gestionnaire Netinfo" qui se trouve dans "/Applications/Utilitaires". Sélectionne le user et modifie la variable "home".


----------



## lalou (30 Octobre 2005)

laurent1 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> question aux vieux briscards... mon disque système de 160 Gb est au bout de sa capacité... ( 100 gb de dossier petite maison) je voudrais le déplacer sur un disque interne numéro deux de 200 gb qui me sert actuellement comme disque BU et mettre mes BU sur un externe FWire. est ce possible? il y a 6 mois j'ai déja renomé le dossier petite maison et c'était pas lameilleur idée que j'ai eut en 28 ans... cva a foutu un sacré bordel. Merci de m'éclairer sur ce point.



J'ai délocalisé ma petite maisonnette moi aussi. C'est bien pratique en cas de réinstallation du système... le tutorial de Gerard Bronner est très bien fait si tu ne crains pas les commandes du Terminal 

Il y a aussi quelques sujets dédiés à cette manip' dont  celle-ci.

a+


----------



## laurent1 (30 Octobre 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> la question a déjà été posée et une petite recherche sur le forum devrait te donner la méthode à suivre : il faut passer par le logiciel "Gestionnaire Netinfo" qui se trouve dans "/Applications/Utilitaires". Sélectionne le user et modifie la variable "home".


Bonjour!(bonsoir) merci pour la reponse. g fait des recherches avec 'déplacer dossier utilisateur petite maison' mais ca a rien donné. En tout cas merci de vos réponse!! je vais tenter ca! en plus maintenant je sais à quoi sert le gestionnaire netinfo!


----------



## ntx (30 Octobre 2005)

"Déplacer dossier utilisateur" devrait donner des résultats. "petite maison" n'est pas un terme très "unixien"


----------



## laurent1 (2 Novembre 2005)

Bon, voila, c'est fait... Comme c'est pas une manip. très simple, je vous explique ma manière de procéder. J'ai d'abord copier mon dossier user sur le nouveau disque. Puis j'ai redirigé le home de mon user via le gestionnaire netinfo. puis j'ai rebooté et tout était ok. J'ai alors effacé mon fichier utilisateur après avoir vérifier que les nouvelles datas etaient copiées sur le nouveau compte.
Seul astuce: le chemin d'accès à définir dans net info. J'ai repri le chemin via spotlight et tout est rentré dans l'orde. Merci beaucoup à NTX et Lalou pour votre coup de pouce. 
Cependant il me reste une toute petite crainte: si Mon disque avec mon compte utilisateur plante, ou je le démonte. (je l'enleve de ma machine), que va t il se passer au prochain démarrage? je suis en ouverture automatique et avec un seul compte... est- ce que osx va recréer un fichier user sur le disque systeme et repartir d'un compte vierge? (ce qui m'arangerais!!) ? Voila j'ai été un peu long mais c'est du lourd!! ah oui, pas de pannique, j'ai un backup de mon fichier utilisateur. si qqun a une idée sur mon scénario catastrophe...


----------



## ntx (3 Novembre 2005)

Oui, si au moment de démarrer, Mac OSX ne trouve pas le dossier utilisateur, il en crée un nouveau vierge sur la partition système.
Pour les chemins un truc à savoir : la partition qui contient le système actif est montée à la racine ("/" en Unix). Les autres partitions se trouvent dans "/Volumes".


----------



## Macbeth (3 Novembre 2005)

Pour ta derni&#232;re crainte, je n'ai aps fait l'exp&#233;rience, et je suis pas tr&#232;s exp&#233;riment&#233;. mais cr&#233;e un autre utilisateur admin et activer le choix des utilisateur au d&#233;marrage te permettrais d'&#233;viter cette angoisse et de d&#233;marrer ta machine sans probl&#232;me sans ton dd externe.


----------



## laurent1 (3 Novembre 2005)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> Pour ta dernière crainte, je n'ai aps fait l'expérience, et je suis pas très expérimenté. mais crée un autre utilisateur admin et activer le choix des utilisateur au démarrage te permettrais d'éviter cette angoisse et de démarrer ta machine sans problème sans ton dd externe.


c'est ce que j'ai fait . J'ai créé un utilisateur 'spare' par contre pour activer le choix de l'utilisateur au démarrager c'est shift pendant la barre bleue de progression de mac osx. Merci à tous.


----------



## laurent1 (13 Novembre 2005)

bonjour! je fait remonter ce post car j'ai un souchi. Je ne sais pas réparer les autorisations de mon disque deux avec mon fichier user... c'est assez chiant car j'ai des problemes avec des fichiers à gauche et à droite... (prefs,...) dans utilitaire de disque je n'arrive pas à démarer réparation des autorisations... Si vous avez une idée... MERCI!


----------

